# Turnips at 460 bells! CLOSED



## Utsukishi (Apr 21, 2020)

The turnip price isn't too high but it's one of the highest I've had so I thought I'd make a post!

First Rule: There will most likely be a waiting list so it may take even over an hour for you to get in at some point. Please be patient or let me know if you don't want to join anymore.

Rule 2: Go to nooks, sell turnips, then drop the payment off on your way out. Accepting IGB only!

The payment is a single 99k bells bag per trip
The shop is to the right once you leave the airport, and I will be standing near the airport entryway making sure people pay.
If you have more than one visit, you should pay on each visit you come in rather than all at once to avoid confusion!

I'm sending the dodo code to three people at a time. Once two people of that group begin leaving, I will send the code to the next people! ^^

Enjoy!​


----------



## Sami (Apr 21, 2020)

May I come please?


----------



## Pickler (Apr 21, 2020)

May I come? I'd like to do multiple trips.


----------



## lclcola (Apr 21, 2020)

I'd like to come by.


----------



## madisonlane159 (Apr 21, 2020)

Hi can I come?


----------



## cyncopation (Apr 21, 2020)

Hello - may I visit? ^^ I have at least 2/3 trips.


----------



## Utsukishi (Apr 21, 2020)

ofc! I will PM 3 people at a time with the dodo code!


----------



## Typhloquill (Apr 21, 2020)

Hi! I would love to come! Want to do 2 trips if that's ok!


----------



## thanat0aster (Apr 21, 2020)

One trip for me please!


----------



## 8bitavery (Apr 21, 2020)

i’ll take a trip if i may~


----------



## Utsukishi (Apr 21, 2020)

thats fine! Theres already a waitlist so please just be patient! ^^


----------



## deadsire (Apr 21, 2020)

Me please


----------



## Seble (Apr 21, 2020)

I’d love to come please.


----------



## NeoCat (Apr 21, 2020)

Add me to the waiting list please.


----------



## Utsukishi (Apr 21, 2020)

added to waitlist!


----------



## Mythryth (Apr 21, 2020)

I would like to join if I may. I would need to make several trips if possible.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 21, 2020)

Hi, I would like to visit please


----------



## AgentParadox (Apr 21, 2020)

I'd like to join! What do you mean by IGB?


----------



## Utsukishi (Apr 21, 2020)

IGB means 'in game bells' a term that came to the forums since there are also bells on the forum, which were used for trading during NL (so we have IGB for in game bells so it wasnt confusing ^^) 

there are now 12 people left at the time of AgentParadox reply! (4 people have dodo code atm)


----------



## deadsire (Apr 21, 2020)

.....


----------



## Nayu (Apr 21, 2020)

Hi! I’d like to come, if possible! Thank you!!!


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 21, 2020)

I'd like to come sell turnips.


----------



## Utsukishi (Apr 21, 2020)

Nayu said:


> Hi! I’d like to come, if possible! Thank you!!!


of course!




deadsire said:


> .....


hm?


----------



## deadsire (Apr 21, 2020)

Utsukishi said:


> of course!
> 
> 
> Sorry was going to say interested but I already asked earlier lol
> hm?


----------



## Utsukishi (Apr 21, 2020)

ahh thats fine!

i'll be sending the dodo code your way once two people leave so shouldnt be much longer ^^


----------



## Nayu (Apr 21, 2020)

Utsukishi said:


> of course!



Yay, thanks!  I might need 2 trips, depending on the waitlist!


----------



## Darkina (Apr 21, 2020)

Yes please, me as well.


----------



## Utsukishi (Apr 21, 2020)

people added. also FIY any amount of trips is fine, just let me know in DM replies once you've gotten a dodo code so I can at least be aware how mnay times I'm gonna see someone! ^^


----------



## brangein (Apr 21, 2020)

I'd love to come for 2 times, thanks!


----------



## Utsukishi (Apr 21, 2020)

yeah sure ^^

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020

sorry was about to send next lot of dodo codes when i got a phone call. there are roughly 6 people who still need to wait for their dodo code ^^


----------



## Darkina (Apr 21, 2020)

No worries. Thank you so much for doing this.


----------



## Utsukishi (Apr 21, 2020)

Darkina said:


> No worries. Thank you so much for doing this.


no problem!

i know it can be difficult to get good prices since i had that problem during my first week of playing!


----------



## Darkina (Apr 21, 2020)

I was thinking that if I ever have high prices, I'll notify through the BTF as well instead of turnip.exchange because this community is so kind and helpful.


----------



## KiwiFlavouredBubbles (Apr 21, 2020)

Posting this for a friend who doesn't have an account here--would it be possible for her to come by? (':


----------



## Utsukishi (Apr 21, 2020)

i mean i offered it to friends and then some discord people but then thought "hey someone could want this on BTF!" and after i replied to someone i got like 15 requests so i ended up with this post? at least now i know where to go if i have high prices haha ^^

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020



KiwiFlavouredBubbles said:


> Posting this for a friend who doesn't have an account here--would it be possible for her to come by? (':


of course! I'll be PMing you the dodo code but i do request that people tell me once they're finished but thats that. if you rely the message then it should be fine ^^


----------



## KiwiFlavouredBubbles (Apr 21, 2020)

Utsukishi said:


> of course! I'll be PMing you the dodo code but i do request that people tell me once they're finished but thats that. if you rely the message then it should be fine ^^


I can do that, no problem. (^:
I appreciate it!


----------



## Utsukishi (Apr 21, 2020)

no worries ^^

also PS to those who have already visited, I will be leaving positive feedback for everyone who participated once this is all finished ^^


----------



## Asegui94 (Apr 21, 2020)

Can I come please? Only one trip. Thank you


----------



## Utsukishi (Apr 21, 2020)

yeah thats fine! Theres still a waitlist at the moment so might take a few mins ^^


----------



## Asegui94 (Apr 21, 2020)

Utsukishi said:


> yeah thats fine! Theres still a waitlist at the moment so might take a few mins ^^


No problem. Thank you


----------



## audtt (Apr 21, 2020)

hi may i come?


----------



## Utsukishi (Apr 21, 2020)

ofc! sending out dodo code to next batch of people! (doing 4 at a time now)


----------



## loomy (Apr 21, 2020)

I’ll take a trip  thank you


----------



## Utsukishi (Apr 21, 2020)

okie added to the waitlist!


----------



## audtt (Apr 21, 2020)

audtt said:


> hi may i come?


hello! can i have my name removed from the waitlist?? thx!


----------



## Utsukishi (Apr 21, 2020)

audtt said:


> hello! can i have my name removed from the waitlist?? thx!


sure ^^

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020

okay ive sent out all dodo code and with that i'm closing the thread! Thank you to everyone who decided to visit! ^^


----------

